# Laptop mit Vista lässt sich nicht pingen



## illuminatus26 (19. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Wie der Titel es bereits verrät, habe ich das Problem, dass sich mein Laptop (Vista Home Premium) nicht pingen lässt. 
Ich habe ein Netzwerk mit insgesamt 2 PC's (1x WinXP, 1x Debian) und 2 Laptop's (1x Vista Home Premium, 1x Vista Home Basic) aufgebaut.
Alles funktioniert soweit, nur das ich den Vist Home Premium-Laptop nicht gepingt bekomme. Sowohl von den anderen PC's, als auch vom Laptop selber nicht.
Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## dwex (1. Dezember 2008)

Unter XP funktioniert das so (ist bestimmt bei Vista ähnlich).

--> Systemsteuerung --> Windows-Firewall -- Registerkarte "Erweitert" und ICMP auf Einstellungen klicken und den Haken bei "Echoanforderung zulassen" machen.

Hoffe es hilft.


----------

